# A TYPICAL COSY EVENING



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just one more cookie.....come on!
[attachment=41237:________...ecookies.jpg]

Okay, you can go away now...yawwwwn.
[attachment=41238:_______Yawn_.jpg]


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

She is soooooo adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: I just love her hair!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a gorgeous Angel, Brit. I absolutely LOVE seeing pics of your precious Cosy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, thanks you two. I guess I posted this a little late in the evening, but I was afraid I'd forget
and bury the pics somewhere I couldn't find them. LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cosy if you come to Florida i'll give you all the cookies you want. :yes: Brit your little Cosy girl is so beautiful she looks like a stuffed little animal. :tender: When i was visiting my mom i went on to SM and showed my mom Cosy's picture and she said she looked like a stuffed little dog she was so cute.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cosy is just precious!

You do not post enough pics of her


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: she is so cute and SO sassy. whereas the buttercup is old and grumpy LOL


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I don't see how you could ever say no to another cookie-or anything else-with that little sweet face looking at you.
Don't lose those pictures!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she is one beautiful darling adorable little girl. I just love that face.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Brit, she is just complete perfection. She doesn't look real, just a total doll baby!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

:cheer: Yay! It's been far too long since we've had Cosy pictures. I've missed seeing that gorgeous little face. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh geez, Cosy?! Who's Cosy??????? :huh: 


Oh yea,.....she's that tiny beauty that we only get to see a couple times a year!!!!!! :smmadder:  


.......Hint.  


It's hard to believe, but I think the girl has gotten more beautiful since I saw her last.


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

What a beautiful little angel she is. :wub:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Simply a gorgeous doll baby :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh how adorable!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: shes so cute , :wub: jo


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What an adorable little girl, she's precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

arty: :wub2: :cheer: YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! It is about time we get to see that litle munchkin...How precious is she? How can you keep her from us so LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!! Brit, she is as adorable as ever, what a true ANGEL. THANK YOU for posting her.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I always adore seeing pics of Cosy!!! :wub: :wub: How could you resist saying no to her?! She is so unbearably adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy, you come to Indiana and you can have EVERYTHING your way!! Brit, you are way too stingy with your pics of that baby girl! Every time I see her, it literally takes my breath away.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, Cosy has got to be the cutest Maltese I've ever seen. :wub: 

I absolutely love her tiny little face!! What a cutie. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Be Still My Heart!!!! Oh my, there are no words to describe the beauty of your baby!!!! :smstarz: :smstarz: I feel star struck!!!!! arty: arty:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Petite Perfection :wub: :wub: 

Brit I've always wondered about Toy......is there a "Toy"?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

oh my, she is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She is too cute to be real. :heart: 
:forgive me: I feel star-struck, too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cosy is beautiful, Brit!! :wub2: 

But, I'm with Dee - where's Toy?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone 
Yes, there is a Toy..LOL I'll get a pic of her sometime this week if I have to 
tie her to the chair. LOL
I haven't posted in awhile due to a broken wrist and lost camera cords.
Both are doing well now.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Cosy is so cute, she looks like a "Toy"


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG Cosy is just TOO CUTE!!! I bet that sweet little face of hers gets her away with EVERYTHING!!! :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Cosy is just beautiful. :Sunny Smile: I'm very glad to hear you'll be posting more pics of your little one for us soon! :happy dance:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, such an itty bitty precious little face. :wub: Cosy is such a very pretty little girl.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAWWW!! She's sooo cute!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you, again for the nice comments  I can't believe tomorrow (Sunday) she will be THREE years old!
Where has the time gone? How could my baby be THREE?!?!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! I lovie, lovie, my sweet Cosy. :wub: 

What a precious little punkin she is. 

Happy Birthday Little One. You are cute as a bug, that's for sure. :tender: 

Hey Brit, I'll trade ya for Winter, or LBB. Yep, take your pick ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

What the he!!, take them both ~ LMFAO

I love Cosy. She definately has the "look", and size, I prefer. She's just too cool. B) 

Wow, time does fly, doesn't it?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 20 2008, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638189


> OMG!!! I lovie, lovie, my sweet Cosy. :wub:
> 
> What a precious little punkin she is.
> 
> ...



I'll take Winter and LBB and raise you 50. Haha. 
Cosy does well with a pack. She loves other dogs and they sort of love her too. LOL! Sort of...


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

your little girl is too cute for words. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Cosy is so beautiful :wub2:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 20 2008, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638190


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 20 2008, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638189





> OMG!!! I lovie, lovie, my sweet Cosy. :wub:
> 
> What a precious little punkin she is.
> 
> ...



I'll take Winter and LBB and raise you 50. Haha. 


[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm in. I'll raise the pot. Yep, I'm putting "Baboon Ass" Henry on the table. 

Good heavens, my table is not holding up ~ :smrofl:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What a sweetie :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 20 2008, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638201


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 20 2008, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638190





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 20 2008, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638189





> OMG!!! I lovie, lovie, my sweet Cosy. :wub:
> 
> What a precious little punkin she is.
> 
> ...



I'll take Winter and LBB and raise you 50. Haha. 


[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm in. I'll raise the pot. Yep, I'm putting "Baboon Ass" Henry on the table. 

Good heavens, my table is not holding up ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL Okay, I'll raise you 7 toys with the eyes chewed off :w00t: (sorry LBB) and call ya. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is too beautiful for words!! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cosy is such a doll!!!! :wub: :wub: I have missed seeing her adorable lil face!!! :biggrin:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 20 2008, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637952


> Just one more cookie.....come on!
> [attachment=41237:________...ecookies.jpg]
> 
> Okay, you can go away now...yawwwwn.
> [attachment=41238:_______Yawn_.jpg][/B]


 Oh my....they just don't get cuter than Cosy :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is just too cute for words!~!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cozy has to be one of the cutest Malts I've ever seen. I LOVE her look. So little and sooooo darn cute!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Stacy, Janet and Daisy's mom. We all have cute ones


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a beautiful birthday girl! I know this isn't a birthday picture, but it'll have to do for now!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cosy! You are such a cute little girl!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*how cute :wub: 
she truely is a little princess.

:yes: :heart: :heart: *


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute..we missed your pics of that little doll :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love, love, love Cosy. :wub: :wub: We need more pics more often. :biggrin:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable pics Brit... :wub: :wub: Its taking me forever to grow Kelsie's top hair that long...!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Brit, Cosy is a proffesional begger :wub: I couldn't say no to that baby girl :no2: the second picture looks like she's talking back to you :wub2: what a beauty


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Sep 25 2008, 07:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640337


> adorable pics Brit... :wub: :wub: Its taking me forever to grow Kelsie's top hair that long...!![/B]



Hi Stacy! Good to see you posting! I know what you mean about topknots. Toy hates
topknots and we finally gave up and gave in with the scissors there. By the way, we need
pics of your babies 

Thanks, again, all, for the sweet comments


----------

